
Delete Facebook, but what about Instagram? - chrisbrandow
I’m honestly unclear whether all the calls to #deleteFacebook are leaving out Instagram, etc. on purpose, and that these folks really mean delete any of the Facebook-affiliated companies.  Or are they kind of reluctant to delete Instagram because they like that service so much more than Facebook.<p>Thoughts on any technical&#x2F;privacy reasons to delete Facebook, but not Instagram?
======
9999px
Most people don't know that WhatsApp and Instagram are a part of Facebook.
Think it's as simple as that.

~~~
chrisbrandow
I guess, but plenty of the people I’m thinking of such as Marco Arment, John
Gruber, and other tech folks certainly do.

These are just the kinds of folks prepdisposed to like Instagram over
Facebook.

